# Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...



## Anglerboard-Team (30. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Das heisst das ich meine private Homepage genehmigen lassen muss?
Ist das nicht ein bisschen zuviel des guten? Schaut euch dochmal Franz_16 der nen Link in seiner Signatur hatt, wo das hochladen von Bildern erklärt wird.

Also sorry das komerzielle Firmen in ihrer Signatur Werbung haben, die nicht erwünscht ist, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber das jetzt alles genehmigt werden muss .......... .

Bis zum ebigen augenblick fand ich das ganze Board super nett, es wurd geholfen wo es nur ging und so weiter, und nun wird so versucht Mitglieder zu verschrecken.


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Hmmm ich hatte ne PN an Thomas geschickt bezüglich meiner Seite (siehe Sig), aber bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. An wen muss man sich denn nun wenden um den Code zu erhalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ganz einfach:
Bei über 1.200 Beiträgen täglich nd inzwischen fast 17.000 Mitgliedern ist es nicht mehr möglich, dass die Mods alles mitkriegen.

Um das zu vereinfachen für die Mods gibt es zwei Buttons:
Einmal den privaten, einmal den gewerblichen.

Dafür ginbt es verschiedene Codes.

So können die Mods auf einen Blick bei einem Posting sehen, ob es ein authorisierter Link ist oder nicht. Eine Werbung/Verlinkung ohne diesen Button wird von den Mods sofort gelöscht und es eght eine entsprechende Mail raus. 

Bedanken könnt Ihr Euch dafür bei den Schxxs - Schleichwerbern, die immer wieder versuchen das Anglerboard auszunutzen statt seriös zu werben und so das AB zu unterstützen.

Und da gabs dann halt auch schon "Clevere", die ihre Seiten als privat getarnt haben, dabei waren die Seiten nicht mehr als eine Weiterleitung auf ihre gewerblichn HP`s.

Ist halt alles nicht so einfach wie mans vieleicht denkt, leider.

*Wie gesagt, bedanken dürft Ihr Euch dafür bei den Schleichwerbern.......*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Hmmm ich hatte ne PN an Thomas geschickt bezüglich meiner Seite (siehe Sig), aber bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. An wen muss man sich denn nun wenden um den Code zu erhalten?


Mail an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de

PN ist schlecht, weil ich die teilweise ausgeschaltet habe wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

nun das sollte  nicht heißen das jede Seite genehmigt werden muss , nur solche die einen Kommerziellen hintergund hat...Thomas hat sicher nichts gegen deine eigene Hp wo du bsp deine urlaubsfotos zeigst..es wurde ja gerade darauf hingwiesen..das die sponsoren hier geld bezahlen......eben dadurch auch nen werberecht bekommen.......nur wenn du in deine signatur den Link zu deinem Lieblingsgerätehändler legst, der  eben nicht zur Finanzierung des Forums beiträgt.... dadurch keinen Werbevorteil bekommt...das  sollte der Hinweis des Boardteams doch sagen...und das ist doch nachvollziehbar


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mail an:
> Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de
> 
> PN ist schlecht, weil ich die teilweise ausgeschaltet habe wenn ich unterwegs bin.



Joh alles klar Thomas #6


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Naja Schleichwerbung ist es doch auch, wenn man ein Bild von Fisch reinstellt, wozufällig nen Firmenlogo vom Angelladen drauf ist.

Und ich gehe ja eh immer nur bei 2 Geschäften einkaufen.
Daher kann die Werbung mich nicht verleiten.

Das ist aber cool, das Leute für Werbung hier sogar Geld lassen. 
Werden denn in Zukunft solche Postings ala" Kauf die Rute " Bananenstiel " bei der Firma " Killerfisch " kostet da nur 100€" demnächst gelöscht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> nun das sollte nicht heißen das jede Seite genehmigt werden muss


Doch, genau das heisst es.

Verlinkung/Werbung nur nach Authorisierung, ob gewerblich oder privat, aus den genannten Gründen.

Und nochmal:
*Bedankt Euch bei den Schleichwerbern dafür.*

PS:
Ging auch schon im Newsletter Januar 2005 raus, sollte ich vielleicht nochmal wiederholen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Naja Schleichwerbung ist es doch auch, wenn man ein Bild von Fisch reinstellt, wozufällig nen Firmenlogo vom Angelladen drauf ist.


Das ist der "schmale Grat" auf dem sich Mods wegen der Schxxss - Schleichwerber leider auch bewegen müssen:
Zu unterscheiden ob da einer nur nen Tipp weitergibt, oder einer bewusst Schleichwerbung macht.

Nicht einfach, und sicher liegen wir da auch nicht immer 100% richtig.

Und wir würden auch lieber was anderes sinnvolles fürs Forum tun.

Auch dafür können wir Mods uns bei den Schxxss - Schleichwerbern bedanken!!


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber cool, das Leute für Werbung hier sogar Geld lassen.



|kopfkrat vernünftige Werbung kostet überall Geld!
Und Server fürs Anglerboard gibts übrigens auch nicht gratis aufm Schrottplatz, die kosten auch was. Wie soll dieses Projekt sonst finanziert werden?


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

das heißt also nun konkret das wenn ich auf meiner Hp  die Playmobil bauten meiner tochter repräsentieren will  und den entsprechenden link in die signatur setzte muss ich dich fragen ob ich das darf? weil könnte ich mein kinder oder die bauwerke verkaufen wollen?


----------



## lippfried (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

ist doch vollkommen in ordnung! die bordpartner zahlen für die werbung ne menge kohle und dann sollen diese auch was davon haben.

viele grüsse
lippfried


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

@Khain was hatt das für nen Sinn? Wenn man sich nen bisschen auskennt, und sagt die Firma Ask*ri oder Sch**mer Angelsport hatt da was passendes in Angebot, weiss doch eh jeder wie man so nen Link bekommt. Schliesslich gibtst doch Google. Und heutzutage ist das Geld doch eh überall knapper geworden, warum sollte denn ein Schüler bei ein Händler das doppelte zahlen wie beim anderen?

Ich geb zwar lieber mehr Geld aus, aber sehe die Ware sofort.

Dann ist ja alles wo auch nur ein Markenname oder Produktname auftaucht Schleichwerbung.


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Moment........ich habe doch den Hinweis....auf die schleichwerbung nie verurteilt......ganz im gegenteil...siehe meinen ersten Post hier...was ich nun etwas....was mir jetzt etwas an die nieren geht ist die aussage "jede"

was ich ja noch nachvollziehen kann wenn ich in meiner Hp stehen habe das sind meine angeln die habe ich da und da gekauft....da und da...hat aber an dieses Forum keinen scheck überwiesen.....


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Leute schlechte Idee mit den Grafiken ala Anglerboard Sponsor.
Nimmt mal nen Editor und guckt den HTML Code an, diese Bilder kriegst in jede Signatur. Ich spar mir jetzt den Mods noch mehr Arbeit zu machen, und die einzubauenden Codes hier poste.

@Dorschhai ich muss auch für meine Homeopage und co selbst aufkommen.


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschhai ich muss auch für meine Homeopage und co selbst aufkommen.



Du musst überhaupt nix, kannst es auch sein lassen, wenn du kein Geld hast. Oder du bist so clever und refinanzierst das ganze zum Beispiel durch Werbung. Wie du dein Projekt finanzierst ist deinen Sache, aber nur weil du es aus deiner Tasche bezahlst muss es doch nicht jeder so machen. Ich kenne deine Seite nicht, aber vergleiche mal bitte den Anspruch an Servertechnik des Anglerboards mit den deiner Seite. Da werden auch preisliche Unterschiede deutlich.


----------



## esox_105 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist ja alles wo auch nur ein Markenname oder Produktname auftaucht Schleichwerbung.


 

Eigentlich nicht, denn die meisten Produktnennungen, egal ob positiv oder negativ beruhen aus erfahrungen, und da zu ist das AB ja eigentlich gedacht, als Plattform zum Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Hmmm Rufus von Aldi, klare Werbung. Kunstmaden von Berkley, klare Werbung.
Vorfächer von Browning, klare Werbung.

Und man könnte die Liste ewig fortsetzen ... . 
Und nebenbei die Gummitanke habe ich auch schonmal besucht, nur davon war ich nicht so begeistert. Und Br*ggen Angelsport ist zwar kein Sponsor, aber kenn ich auch und ist mir zu teuer.



@Dorschhai dadurch das ich alles selbstzahle, spare ich mir ärger mit erbosten Sponsoren, und ein Server mit den Traffic und Belastungen, tippe ich mal auf 150€ und mehr pro Monat. Aber siehst ja durch die Werbung wird auch nicht alles besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Eigentlich nicht, denn die meisten Produktnennungen, egal ob positiv oder negativ beruhen aus erfahrungen, und da zu ist das AB ja eigentlich gedacht, als Plattform zum Erfahrungsaustausch.


Ebenst, und das soll auch so bleiben.
Das bedingt aber auch, dass man Schleichwerbern auf die Zehen tritt.



> Leute schlechte Idee mit den Grafiken ala Anglerboard Sponsor.
> Nimmt mal nen Editor und guckt den HTML Code an, diese Bilder kriegst in jede Signatur. Ich spar mir jetzt den Mods noch mehr Arbeit zu machen, und die einzubauenden Codes hier poste.



Gut genug fürs erste.
Wer sich da widerrechtlich was einbaut wird eh rausgeschmissen.......... 

Was ich immer interessant finde ist dass viele das Anglerboard zwar gerne kostenlos nutzen wollen, aber nicht bereit sind es auch zu unterstützen)

Und von wegen150 Euro/Monat für nen Server (abgesehen davon dass bei uns auch so z.B. "lästige" Kosten wie für Anwälte etc. in nicht unerheblichem Maße anfallen), da waren wir mal vo drei oder vier Jahren )

PS:
Auszug aus den Boardregeln, die ja jeder von Euch akzeptiert hat:


> § 6 Kommerzielle Nutzung
> (1) Jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung des Anglerboards bedarf der Genehmigung durch die Betreiber. Insbesondere nichtautorisierte Werbebeiträge können zum sofortigen Ausschluß eines Nutzers führen.


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

naja wie gesagt ich finde den hinweis gut........mit dem "Jeden" bin ich anderer Meinung..aber gut jeder hat andere ansichten.

Gut und bei 17000 mitglieder sollte man wenns probleme gibt eventuell die Zahl der Moderatoren überdenken.

Aber ok....


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Eins wundert mich immer, wie schnell mit rausschmiss gedroht wird. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzigste der sowas wie hier als Spass sieht,
hier soll sich gegenseitig geholfen werden, Tipps und Warnungen gegeben werden usw. . Und bisher konnte ich mich nicht gross beschweren nur mit solchen Threads wie der Werbung, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das hier 
möglichst gewinnbringend vermarktet werden soll oder möglichst viel Spass in Vordergrund steht?

Und ob ich nun fürs AB im Jahr 10€ spenden würde, macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. 10 Karpfenhaken der spitzenklasse kosten schon soviel.

Aber ist ja auch gut zu wissen das der Profit hier anscheinend im Vordergrund steht. Ne Homepage wo ein Hobbyhändler seine Waren verkauft, reisst die grossen bestimmt in die Krise#d .

Und wenn jeder Link gleich den Stempel Schleichwerbung bekommt, ist es traurig.

Und dabei frage ich mich wie www.c-plusplus.de überlebt wo jeder 2. User nen Link in seiner Signatur hatt? Oder wie die ganzen Foren heissen, wo reglmässig Firmennamen etc. fallen? Oder schaut das Hosting-Forum an(genauen Link müsste ich rauskramen), da ist jeder 2. Post von einer Firma. Aber mir ging das jetzt genuag auf den Sack ich geh die Ausrüstung fit machen, und mal sehen wie das Wetter ist denn angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> eventuell die Zahl der Moderatoren überdenken.


So ala "Big Brother is watching you"??
)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Und wenn jeder Link gleich den Stempel Schleichwerbung bekommt, ist es traurig


Nicht jeder Link, die sind ja sogar erwünscht in Postings z. B. als Info/Quelle. 

Wenn aber jemand meint hier in seiner Signatur, Benutzerbild, Beuzertitel etc. kostenlos werben zu dürfen, während andere bezahlen, so hat er sich einfach getäuscht.



> Aber mir ging das jetzt genuag auf den Sack ich geh die Ausrüstung fit machen, und mal sehen wie das Wetter ist denn angeln.


Gute Idee )


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So ala "Big Brother is watching you"??
> )))))


 
Kommt mir das nun nur so vor oder hast du heute nen hals? was hat das mit "Big Brother is watching  you" zu tun .nur hattest du in einem deiner Post doch gesagt das es schwierig wird die anzahl der täglichen Post und die zahl der mitglieder zu vereinbaren und die schwarzen scharfe komplett zu erfassen.

dann eben noch 3-4 moderatoren mehr hinzuzunehmen hat doch nichts mit totaler kontrolle zu tun. zumal zu erwarten ist das die zahl der user noch ansteigt.......zumal es ein Vorschlag war......kein muss


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Komerzielle Nutzung setzt ja ein Gewerbe vorraus, oder irre ich mich? Und meinst das nen Jugendlicher oder nen Rentner alle ein Gewerbe haben?

Nene komerzielle Nutzung ist bestimmt nicht das reinstellen seiner Homepage in die Signatur.

Und die grossen Firmen stehen auch alle in den Zeitschriften, denn lasst doch
private Homepages wenigstens Genehmigungsfrei. Oder ist es ein Spass mehrere tausend Homepages zu durchforsten?


----------



## angeltreff (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Mann, mann - das sind vielleicht ein paar däm.... Argumente von einigen Vorpostern. Jungs, Ihr seit einfach noch nicht lange genug dabei um zu wissen wie und was in der Vergangenheit war und Ihr seit erst recht nicht in der Lage einzuschätzen was das AB ausmacht!

Natürlich kann hier über angeln gequatscht werden, natürlich kann man hier Produkte loben und klar beim Namen nennen (oder auch verfluchen) - aber damit wir das alles können muss es das AB geben. Und damit es das gibt, auch in Zukunft, muss einer dies bezahlen. Und deshalb gibt es Werbepartner und Sponsoren und die finden es nicht lustig wenn Nassauer gratis Werbung machen.

Jede Woche denkt doch irgend so ein Futtzi-Shop er kann es probieren. Das nervt und kostet Zeit von Thomas & Co.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Kommt mir das nun nur so vor oder hast du heute nen hals?


Son bisschen ja, nachdem ich ca. 100 Signaturen editiert habe heute.
War aber nicht böse gemeint, sorry wenns so rüberkam.
Davon ab, glaubst Du es würde jemand Spass machen Mod zu sein nur um zig Links/HP`s etc. im Aauge zu behalten?? 
Nochmal davon ab:
Wenn jemand keine Schleichwerbung machen will oder versteckt gewernblich ist, sondern wirklich nur ne Hobbyseite, dann dürfte er auch kein Problem damit haben, uns kurz nen Link zum überprüfen zu schicken.



> denn lasst doch
> private Homepages wenigstens Genehmigungsfrei.


Kannst oder willst Dus nicht begreifen?
Das war mal so, bis die "cleveren" Schleichwerber kamen und das ausgenutzt haben.
Deswegen mussten wir das leider so handhaben.
In dem Moment wo das wieder genehmigungsfrei wäre, hätten wir wieder die ganzen "Cleverles" auf dem Hals.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Bedankt Euch dafür bei den "Schxxss - Schleichwerbern"


----------



## Lachsy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Vieleicht haben einge user es auch nicht bedacht, das wir mod`s unser Freizeit im AB stecken und dafür kein geld bekommen. 

Wir machen es freiwillig und ohne Geld zu erhalten. 
Wir versuchen "zu schlichten, zu vermitteln, und den großten teil "Helfen" wir usern bei ihren Fragen. und das alles weil wir es gerne machen. Ansonsten würden wir unsere freizeit auch anders verbringen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Son bisschen ja, nachdem ich ca. 100 Signaturen editiert habe heute.
> War aber nicht böse gemeint, sorry wenns so rüberkam.
> Davon ab, glaubst Du es würde jemand Spass machen Mod zu sein nur um zig Links/HP`s etc. im Aauge zu behalten??
> Nochmal davon ab:
> ...


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Mensch freut euch ein Loch ins Knie. Ich werde das AB nicht als User-freundlich weiterempfehlen. Wobei es schon paar gab den ich den Link gegeben habe. Aber durch solchen unfreundlichen Äusserungen und, diese in meinen Augen boshafte Unterstellung, das jeder User mit ein Link in seiner Signatur, den Board schädigen möchte. 

Und ihr verdient auch den Respekt, für eure Arbeit, das ist ganz klar. Aber 
auch der lokale Angelladen oder andere Angler am Gewässer helfen ein sehr gut. Und auf Grund der Tatsache, das diejenigen die Gewässer sogar kennen, in meinen Augen noch besser.

Und mal ne Frage an die Mods, würdet ihr euch nicht schlecht behandelt fühlen, wenn euch in jeden Laden erstmal Diebstahl vorgeworfen wird?

Leider habt ihr mit diesen Post, viele User mit reiner Weste, hart getroffen.

Und wenn euch normale User, die ihre x-beliebige Homepage in der Signatur haben, ein Dorn in Auge sind, weil vielleicht 1 von 100 am Tag für seinen Laden wirbt ist es zum :v.


----------



## angeltreff (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Wie war das doch gleich wenn man mit der Wand redet ...


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch freut euch ein Loch ins Knie. Ich werde das AB nicht als User-freundlich weiterempfehlen. Wobei es schon paar gab den ich den Link gegeben habe. Aber durch solchen unfreundlichen Äusserungen und, diese in meinen Augen boshafte Unterstellung, das jeder User mit ein Link in seiner Signatur, den Board schädigen möchte.
> 
> Und ihr verdient auch den Respekt, für eure Arbeit, das ist ganz klar. Aber
> auch der lokale Angelladen oder andere Angler am Gewässer helfen ein sehr gut. Und auf Grund der Tatsache, das diejenigen die Gewässer sogar kennen, in meinen Augen noch besser.
> ...


 

Soory Mc aber der post ist zum:v  erstmal unsachlich... 2 etwas völlig am thema vorbei...3. nicht nachvollziehbar.

zumal das board auch ohne deine wohlgemeinte weiterempfehlung  gut zurechtkommen wird...was diese völlig überzogene reaktion deinerseits nun auslöst weiß ich nicht...zumal du ja in keinster weise  als schleichwerber gebranntmarkt wurdest
#


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Mag ja alles nachvollziehbar sein. Zumindest bis zu dem Punkt, an dem sich Moderatoren einer Bezeichnung für Menschen bedienen, die entweder sie selber oder die Zensurfunktion als editierbar befindet. #d 

Wäre sicher auch ein klein wenig freundlicher gegangen, meine ich. |kopfkrat 

Allerdings ist diese Form des Auftretens zu diesem Thema auch leider keine Premiere. #d 

PS: In bestimmten Foren muss man Postings per e-mail einreichen und die Mods veröffentlichen die dann, sofern genehm. Bei der Methode wäre die Arbeit der Inquisition um ein Vielfaches effizienter.  

PPS: Verstehe ich nach wie vor die Gründe, nicht aber die Art und Weise, was dann in meiner Meinung auch ein klitzeklein wenig die durch schimmernde Zynik erklären dürfte. |wavey:


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Richtig ich hab ne reine Weste, werde aber sobald ich nen Link in die Signatur setze als "Sch**ss Schleichwerber" abgestempelt.

Boah ne mir kocht das Blut in den Adern, das brauchte ich noch so kurz vor Urlaubsende.

Diese Aussage allein, Links werden erst nach Genehmigung erlaubt, ähnelt der Stasi. Wo nur kontrollierte Sachen erlaubt wurden, damit das System lange hält.

ABER MAN DANKE DEN AB DAS WIR VOR BÖSEN MÄCHTEN BEWAHRT WERDEN.


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig ich hab ne reine Weste, werde aber sobald ich nen Link in die Signatur setze als "Schleichwerber" abgestempelt.


 
*UNVOLLSTÄNDIG!*

Schxx Schleichwerber lautet die korrekte Bezeichnung. Soviel Zeit muss sein |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Verstehe ich nach wie vor die Gründe, nicht aber die Art und Weise, was dann in meiner Meinung auch ein klitzeklein wenig die durch schimmernde Zynik erklären dürfte.


Mit der Hoffnung auf ein klein bisschen Verständnis (auch ein Mod ist "nur" ein Mensch):


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Son bisschen ja, nachdem ich ca. 100 Signaturen editiert habe heute.
> War aber nicht böse gemeint, sorry wenns so rüberkam.


Wenn ich dürfte wie ich wolte hätte ich da noch zu ganz anderen Ausdrücken gegriffen - aber ich werd da ja immer eingebremst und soll mich zurückhalten.
))


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Sch**ss Schleichwerber

Tztz hattest die ss vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Richtig ich hab ne reine Weste, werde aber sobald ich nen Link in die Signatur setze als "Schleichwerber" abgestempelt.


Wirst du nirgends - nur dann wenn die Seite gewerblich wäre (was ich ja nicht weiss, nach Deiner Aufregung aber davon ausgehe dass sies nicht ist).

Ist doch einfach, mail mir den Link zu Deiner HP, ist die nicht gewerblich, bekommst Du den Code zum kostenlosen verlinken.

Ist viel einfacher als dich hier weiter (umsonst) aufzuregen ))

Außerdem dachte ich Du wolltest angeln gehen??


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

mit sachen wie nen doppelt s zu betonen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig......ich verstehe die aufregung nicht die mods machen ihren job und schützen die leute die eben geld bezahlen und das ist nur recht und billig.....den wenn ich geld bezahle um etwas zu erreichen würde es mich auch ärgern wenn andere den gleichen effekt um sonst haben


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				lippfried schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch vollkommen in ordnung! die bordpartner zahlen für die werbung ne menge kohle und dann sollen diese auch was davon haben.



so sehe ich das auch !
denke bei den Datenmengen hat Doc bestimmt nicht nur nen kleinen PC zuhause rumstehen, soll heißen die HW muß bezahlt werden, die SW die darauf läuft, der ganze Aufwand fürs Administrieren, backups und was weiß ich nicht alles macht sich ja nun leider nicht allein und vor allem nicht umsonst.
denke bei der Größe ist es ein fulltimejob den Doc ohne seine ganzen Mod's bestimmt nicht allein bewältigen könnte ......

soll heißen - das ganze AB wird wohl hauptsächlich durch die Werbeeinnahmen finanziert, ist doch ganz normal das dann versucht wird andere Werbung zu unterbinden !
Oder sollen wir alle nen ordentlichen Beitrag zahlen damit wir uns hier im Forum tummeln dürfen ?!?!?!
versteh die ganze Aufregung hier wieder nicht ganz so .....


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Hoffnung auf ein klein bisschen Verständnis (auch ein Mod ist "nur" ein Mensch):


 
Kein Problem, sofern er sich auch weiterhin als solcher fühlt und benimmt. 




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dürfte wie ich wolte hätte ich da noch zu ganz anderen Ausdrücken gegriffen - aber ich werd da ja immer eingebremst und soll mich zurückhalten.
> ))


 
Muss nicht zwingend von Nachteil sein. |wavey: 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass eine vielleicht nicht mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt vorgenommene Verlinkung auf eine Private HP, auf der dann vielleicht nur aus Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft seinen Angelkollegen gegenüber einige Links stehen, dann zu einer solchen Bezeichnung der hiesigen Member führen kann, bringt mich das doch ein wenig ins Grübeln über den Umgang miteinander und da ist es schon recht wohltuend, wenn man in der Moderation die eine oder andere "Bremse" diesbezüglich sitzen hat.  

Nach wie vor bin ich mir darüber bewußt, dass hier ne Menge Arbeit, Freizeit und Engagement drin steckt, aber gerade letzteres berechtigt wohl kaum zu solch verbalen Aufällen, die sich die Moderation doch sicher von ihren Usern hier auch nicht gerade wünscht. Dann sollte man evtl. mal über das Beispiel nachdenken, mit dem man voran geht. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Kein Problem, sofern er sich auch weiterhin als solcher fühlt und benimmt.


Ich versuchs ja krampfhaft )


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass eine vielleicht nicht mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt vorgenommene Verlinkung auf eine Private HP, auf der dann vielleicht nur aus Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft seinen Angelkollegen gegenüber einige Links stehen, dann zu einer solchen Bezeichnung der hiesigen Member führen kann, bringt mich das doch ein wenig ins Grübeln über den Umgang miteinander und da ist es schon recht wohltuend, wenn man in der Moderation die eine oder andere "Bremse" diesbezüglich sitzen hat.


Deswegen kriegt jeder ne nette Mail wenn wir nen Link löschen, in der erklärt wird dass man nicht gewerbliche Links gerne setzen kann, wenn der entsprechende Button nach Überprüfung gesetzt wird, eigentlich alles ganz einfach und schnell, wenn man lesen kann UND verstehen will....


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ne die Lust zum Angeln ist mir gründlich vergangen. Und die Homepage hatt nichtmal annähernd was mit den Angeln zu tun. Und gewerblich ist sie auch nicht. 

Aber da ich auch mein stolz habe, und keinen Menschen hinterher renne und bitte ein Link einbauen zu dürfen, ist es doch auch erledigt.

Aber bitte bitte bitte nenn mir den Teil der AGB, wo es untersagt ist beliebige Links und Bilder(die nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstossen) zu benutzen?
Die keinen kommerziellen Nutzen haben!!!

Na nun können sich ja alle freuen AB hatt es geschafft mir den vorletzten Urlaubstag zu versauen, und das zu Unrecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Aber bitte bitte bitte nenn mir den Teil der AGB, wo es untersagt ist beliebige Links und Bilder(die nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstossen) zu benutzen?


Bitte:
b) Sollte in der Signatur ein nichtkommerzieller Link / Banner enthalten sein, so ist dieser nur zulässig, wenn er vom Betreiber autorisiert wurde. 
c) Autorisierte Links / Banner sind zu kennzeichnen.
Link dazu?
Bitte:
Klick mich>>


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Hehe das ist toll.
kommerziel=gewerblich
nichtkommerziell=privat

Also private genehmigen lassen und gewerbliche sind erlaubt ohne Genehmigung. Denn versteh ich einiges.


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Na, dazu gehören immer zwei.
Vor allem der, der ihn sich versauen läßt.

Du schießt doch hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.


----------



## kanalbulle (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

#h

so richtig verstehe ich die Aufregung beider Seiten nicht !?

Einerseits beschwert man sich das die Signaturen immer größer werden, andererseits bekommt man noch einen Button übergebügelt !

Wenn ich heute einen Antrag stelle und meine private Seite überprüft und für gut befunden wird, kann ich morgen in aller Ruhe die Inhalte meiner Seite austauschen !!!
Diese Möglichkeit macht es so oder so erforderlich das alle Links in regelmäßigen Abständen überprüft werden !
Wozu also dieser Button ???

Was für das AB spricht ist, ich befinde mich hier als Gast und muß die Regeln des Betreibers beachten..........
....wenn ich in eine fremde Wohnung komme und man mich bittet die Schuhe auszuziehen mache ich das auch......!

@Thomas
das nächste mal reicht es wenn du den Link entfernst - kein Grund meine Grafik zu klauen


----------



## Lachsy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe das ist toll.
> kommerziel=gewerblich
> nichtkommerziell=privat
> 
> Also private genehmigen lassen und gewerbliche sind erlaubt ohne Genehmigung. Denn versteh ich einiges.



sag mal verstehst du es nicht ,oder willste es nicht verstehn?

wer hat gesagt das gewerbliche ohne genehmigung erlaubt sind?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> @Thomas
> das nächste mal reicht es wenn du den Link entfernst - kein Grund meine Grafik zu klauen


Sorry :-((


> Wozu also dieser Button ???


Arbeitserleichterung, damit kriegen wir wenigstens die auf einen Blick zu fassen, die ihn nicht haben.
Ansonsten hast Du recht:
Man muss immer wieder mal nachkontrollieren, weil (leider) nicht jeder so ehrlich ist und uns mitteilt wenn er seine Seite so ändert, dass sie nicht mehr als privat gelten kann.

Aber wir wollen ja auch ncht 100%ig sein (nur so nahe dran wie möglich) )

Und zu macfisch spar ich mir jetzt weitere Worte.........


----------



## oknel (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

ich hab ja auchmal versucht, eine page in die signatur aufzunehmen.
wurde abgelehnt wegen nicht notwendig oder konkurrenz oderso.
damit kann ich leben. weil: die entscheidungen, was ins forum gehört und was nicht, trifft immernoch der betreiber. 
so einfach ist das.

mfg


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Signaturen gewerblich = siehe § 6 AGB`s
Signaturen privat = siehe §3 Abs.3 AGB`s

.... damit haben sich m.E. alle User hier einverstanden erklärt.

Also mein Vorschlag :

Noch mal durchlesen und dann weiter diskutieren.

Uli


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe das ist toll.
> kommerziel=gewerblich
> nichtkommerziell=privat
> 
> Also private genehmigen lassen und gewerbliche sind erlaubt ohne Genehmigung. Denn versteh ich einiges.


Da möchte ich doch darauf hinweisen, was in den Boardregeln steht. Thomas hatte dir den Link doch ans Herz gelegt, oder nicht? Ich zitiere: 
_§ 6 Kommerzielle Nutzung: 
(1) Jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung des Anglerboards bedarf der Genehmigung durch die Betreiber. Insbesondere nichtautorisierte Werbebeiträge können zum sofortigen Ausschluß eines Nutzers führen.
(2) Nutzer, die ein Interesse an einer kommerziellen Nutzung haben, können sich diese über marketing@anglerboard.de von den Betreibern autorisieren lassen.
(3) Autorisierte Werbebanner, Links oder ähnliches sind zu kennzeichnen.
(4) In der persönlichen Signatur (§ 3 Abs. 4) darf keine nichtautorisierte Werbung enthalten sein, insbesondere dürfen keine kommerziellen Links enthalten sein.

_Erst lesen, dann Unsinn posten  .Für deinen versauten Tag kann hier niemand etwas.


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Na normal müsste heissen komerzielle Links/Banner etc.

Aber mir ist bald sch**ss egal, mensch überleg mal das der Code jeden zur Verfügung steht. Und ich finde es krass, das sich die Mods, die Zeit lieber mit
regelmässigen Homepages abchecken vertreiben statt zu relaxen.

Mir gehen schon 10 Emails am Tag auf den Keks, die ich lesen muss und beantworten muss.

Für den Müll mit der Schleichwerbung etc. hätte Franzl_16 schon wieder ne gute Fotostory geschrieben.

Aus nicht erklärbaren Gründen, bin ich ja wohl auch der einzigste den diese Kontrolle auf den Keks geht, und der sich über solche Vorwürfe aufregt.


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aus nicht erklärbaren Gründen, bin ich ja wohl auch der einzigste den diese Kontrolle auf den Keks geht, und der sich über solche Vorwürfe aufregt.



Stimmt....


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich verstehe die aufregung nicht die mods machen ihren job und schützen die leute die eben geld bezahlen und das ist nur recht und billig.....den wenn ich geld bezahle um etwas zu erreichen würde es mich auch ärgern wenn andere den gleichen effekt um sonst haben


|good: 

Ich schreib jetzt mal nicht für mich als hornhechteutin privat sondern als Sprachrohr vom Hotel Wiesenhof . Es gibt auch hier im AB Spielregeln an die sich jeder halten *muß* . Wir haben auch erst nachgefragt wie es ist , wenn wir Werbung für´s Hotel oder auch für Aktivitäten des Hotels hier was schreiben  wollen , da ich schon vorher im AB aktiv war . Uns wurde von Thomas ein Angebot gemacht für unsere Art von Werbung und dafür bezahlen wir jetzt eben ganz normal . Wenn ich dann manchmal lesen wie under dem Advatar oder in einer Signatur Werbung ohne den Button gemacht wird , frage ich manchmal wie dreist einige Boardis doch sind , denn so teuer ist die Werbung hier nicht . Ich meine damit nicht den Hinweis auf den oder den Laden oder Forellenpuff oder Bootsverleiher , das gehört hier rein aber den Hinweiß eines Boardis auf seine gewerbliche Seite . Zu den Privaten Homepages den Button setzten , da frag ich mich wo ist das Problem . Ist wieder eine Regel des AB´s und wer seine Homepage nicht in seiner Sig haben will der kann es doch lassen und nur in seinem Profil reinstellen . 
Also ich versteh hier die Aufregung einiger weniger nicht #d 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Acipenser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ich habe gestern auch meine Signatur verloren, da die Grafik bei einem externen Hoster lag. eMail von Thomas bekommen, nochmals nachgefragt, eine sachliche Antwort bekommen. 

Soll ich mich jetzt aufregen? Mitnichten! 

Wenn die Sponsoren und Werbepartner geschützt werden vor Schleichwerbern, macht das aus dem Anglerboard noch immer keine gewerbliches Board. 

Gehe ich in einen Laden an dem ein Schild hängt "Bitte geben Sie Ihre Einkaufstaschen an der Information ab", brauche ich mich nicht aufzuregen, wenn ich an der Kasse meine doch mitgenommene Tasche öffnen und vorzeigen muß. Das ist ein normaler Vorgang, der auch den Kunden nicht gleich kriminalisiert.


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Super Beispiel.
Siehst du, aber deine Tasche wurde nur nachgeguckt, nicht eingezogen.

Also wenn einer hier nen Link hatt, ist es doch genau das was ein Link bewirken soll, Leute gucken sich die Homepage an. Bringen tut es ja nix, wenn  du den Link vorher an der "Info" abgibst.

Schade ist es halt allemal, das kleinen privaten Leuten, die ihre Homepage mit sehr viel Mühe gestaltet haben, die Tortour einen Antrag zu stellen aufgedrückt wird. 
Was ja bedeuten würde, sobald ich auch nur 1 cent Gewinn oder so mit meiner Homepage mache, durch Layer und Bannerwerbung zB. diese anscheinend nicht mehr privat ist.

Und ja ihr habt ja alle recht, ich geh jede Woche 40 Stunden für mein Chef arbeiten, weil ich nur gewerbliche Homepages besitze.


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

So sollte die Signatur nicht gegen die AGB's verstossen aber meine Einstellung, ist klar erkennbar.


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist es halt allemal, das kleinen privaten Leuten, die ihre Homepage mit sehr viel Mühe gestaltet haben, *die Tortour einen Antrag zu stellen aufgedrückt wird. *



:q

"Tortour" nennst du das? Den Thomas eine Mail mit den Link schicken? Junge, das ist in einer Minute erledigt. Also echt du lässt hier Argumente los.... #q

|peinlich


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Super Beispiel.
> Siehst du, aber deine Tasche wurde nur nachgeguckt, nicht eingezogen.


Du vergisst zu erwähnen, dass die Tasche aber sofort wieder zurückgegeben wird, wenn der Inhalt korrekt ist 




			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist es halt allemal, das kleinen privaten Leuten, die ihre Homepage mit sehr viel Mühe gestaltet haben, die Tortour einen Antrag zu stellen aufgedrückt wird.


Was, bitte sehr, ist denn daran so zeitraubend? Man tippt eine kurze Nachricht, schickt sie ab und fertig ist die Angelegenheit. Was daran ist denn eine Tortur? Mein Gott. Hört sich an, als ob du körperlich und psychisch schwer misshandelt würdest, wenn deine Homepage einmal angesehen wird.



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was ja bedeuten würde, sobald ich auch nur 1 cent Gewinn oder so mit meiner Homepage mache, durch Layer und Bannerwerbung zB. diese anscheinend nicht mehr privat ist.


Nein, denn mit deinen dezenten Werbebannern verkaufst du nichts, bereicherst dich also persönlich nicht. Hier im Board versuchen nunmal immer wieder Händler, mehr oder weniger durch die Blume auf ihre Produkte/ihren Laden hinzuweisen. Und dafür muss nunmal gezahlt werden, sonst gibt's kein Anglerboard mehr. Gegen einen Werbebanner auf einer privaten Homepage hat sicher niemand etwas einzuwenden.



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja ihr habt ja alle recht, ich geh jede Woche 40 Stunden für mein Chef arbeiten, weil ich nur gewerbliche Homepages besitze.


Hat zwar niemand so behauptet, macht aber auch nichts Du kannst dich ja jetzt noch ein wenig weiter in Rage schreiben, ''Zensur'' schreien und dich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Sinnvoller und weniger zeitraubend, zudem besser fürs Herz wäre es, wenn du einfach deine Homepage kontrollieren lässt, sie gegebenenfalls etwas umbaust- sollte doch bei einer privaten HP ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund kein Problem sein- und dann deine Marke für die Signatur erhältst. Wenn nicht, ist's ja auch nicht schlimm. Du wirst nur nichts dran ändern können. Und schönerweise ist auch niemand gezwungen, sich im Board aufzuhalten, wenn ihm etwas so ganz ud gar nicht passt.


----------



## ollidi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Wie kann man sich über so einen Klöterkram nur so die Birne zerbrechen. |kopfkrat  #d 
Es gibt überall Regeln. An diese hat man sich zu halten. Auf der Arbeit, in der Familie, auf der Strasse und auch im Internet wie hier im Board und was weiß ich nicht noch wo überall. Diese Regeln sind festgelegt und somit Fakt und wenn ich irgendwo beitrete, habe ich mich vorher über diese Regeln zu erkunden und mich danach zu richten. Punkt aus und vorbei.
Wenn ich mich nicht an Regeln halten will/kann/möchte, muss ich daraus meine Konsequenzen ziehen. Oder ich passe mich halt an. 
Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


JA!!!!!


----------



## macfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Na einfach ist es, ich sag mal so die Zensierung von Links hier, ähnelt der Zensierung die es damals zum Beispiel in der DDR gab.

Mir würden auch 10€ im Jahr nicht wehtun, dafür wird ja hier auch immer geholfen. 

Zum Glück gibst ja noch andere Boards, da darf ich meine Homepages nach Herzenslust in die Signatur heften, aber Achtung es gab positive Kritik.
Das heisst das die Homepages den ein oder anderen gefallen, und die dürfen hier ja ums verrecken nicht auftreten.


----------



## dorschhai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na einfach ist es, ich sag mal so die Zensierung von Links hier, ähnelt der Zensierung die es damals zum Beispiel in der DDR gab.



Ja nee, is klar.



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst das die Homepages den ein oder anderen gefallen, und die dürfen hier ja ums verrecken nicht auftreten.



Da redeste mit ner Wand bei dir! #d Mein herzliches Beileid. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ich grins mir inzwischen nur noch einen ))))))


----------



## angeltreff (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na einfach ist es, ich sag mal so die Zensierung von Links hier, ähnelt der Zensierung die es damals zum Beispiel in der DDR gab.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe warst Du 6 Jahre als die DDR selig entschlief, oder?


----------



## esox_105 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

@macfish

Du machst hier einen Aufstand :c , wie ein Dreijähriger dem der Lolly weggenommen wurde, :q :q :q .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na einfach ist es, ich sag mal so die Zensierung von Links hier, ähnelt der Zensierung die es damals zum Beispiel in der DDR gab.



Soll das jetzt eine Verhöhnung der Opfer des Stasi-Staates sein ?


Uli


----------



## Khain75 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das jetzt eine Verhöhnung der Opfer des Stasi-Staates sein ?
> 
> 
> Uli


 
ne der Opfer sicher nicht.....eher werden Mods/admis ungerechtfertigt mit Praktiken....einer Diktatur verglichen.....


----------



## polli (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Kinners, habt ihr Probleme.|uhoh: |uhoh: 
Ich freu mich des Lebens, denn Heut geh ich arbeiten, Morgen und Übermorgen fischen, weil:
Hecht und Zander sind offen.:q :q :q :q 
Mein einzigstes Problem: Hoffentlich hält sich das Hochwasser in Grenzen....

Und, ich könnte hier von anderen Problemen berichten. Auf Arbeit, Zuhause mit den Kiddies, mit den Finanzen....

Mac, deine Probleme möcht ich ham.....


----------



## oknel (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

ähm,

eins noch: diese gifs mit forumpartner und so, find ich verbesserungswürdig.

wollte nurmal was sagen, is doch zum thema?


----------



## dorschhai (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> ähm,
> 
> eins noch: diese gifs mit forumpartner und so, find ich verbesserungswürdig.
> 
> wollte nurmal was sagen, is doch zum thema?



Mach mal n Vorschlag zur Designüberarbeitung |bla:


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Beispiel:
bei uns werden dienstags und mittwochs Zeitungen in den Briefkasten gestopft, für die man nichts bezahlt. Diese Zeitungen finanzieren sich von Werbungen und den Preisen fürs Inserat. In einer Zeitung gibt es die Rubrik: zu verschenken. Nur hier dürfen Inserate abgegeben werden, wo was zu verschenken ist. Und genau diese Inserate kosten nix!
Auch hier gibt es die Regeln, dass unter dieser Rubrik nichts verkauft oder auf einen Verkauf hingewiesen werden darf!
Ich habe in dieser Rubrik auch noch nie solch eine Anzeige gesehen!!! D. h.: auch die Inserate die eingehen, werden nicht gleich gedruckt, weil einer Rubrik "Zu verschenken" angekreuzt hat, für nullinger, sondern unterliegen ebenso einer Kontrolle, ob dort wirklich kein Hinweis auf Verkauf ist!



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück gibst ja noch andere Boards, da darf ich meine Homepages nach Herzenslust in die Signatur heften, aber Achtung es gab positive Kritik.


ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie in einem Gästebuch gelesen "Deine HP gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!" (Ist alles ne Frage der Erziehung und des Anstandes! Jemand, der sich Mühe für die Gestaltung einer HP macht, wird dafür mit netten Worten belohnt, auch wenn man sie nicht so meint!!!
Wenn mir eine HP nicht gefällt, hinterlasse ich keinen Eintrag. Das ist ehrlicher, als den Gestalter zu belügen, dass ich toll finde, was er da zusammengeschustert hat!


----------



## dorschhai (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie in einem Gästebuch gelesen "Deine HP gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!"


Och, sieht man öfters mal.


			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand, der sich Mühe für die Gestaltung einer HP macht, *wird dafür mit netten Worten belohnt, auch wenn man sie nicht so meint!!! = LÜGE
> 
> * Wenn mir eine HP *nicht gefällt,* hinterlasse ich *keinen Eintrag.* Das ist ehrlicher, als *den Gestalter zu belügen*, *dass ich toll finde,* was er da zusammengeschustert hat!



Diese Beiden Aussagen wiedersprechen sich aber jetzt. Nicht böse gemeint, aber da passt was nicht zusammen. |rolleyes


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Dat eine ist die Reaktion der Allegemeinheit (so wie sie Mela wahrnimmt) auf eine schlecht geratenen HP und das andere bezieht sich auf Melas (Nicht-)Reaktion auf eine solche HP.... also zwei unterschiedliche Dinge und kein Widerspruch.

Uli


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Dat eine ist die Reaktion der Allegemeinheit (so wie sie Mela wahrnimmt) auf eine schlecht geratenen HP und das andere bezieht sich auf Melas (Nicht-)Reaktion auf eine solche HP.... also zwei unterschiedliche Dinge und kein Widerspruch.
> 
> Uli


danke Uli! #6


----------



## dorschhai (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

ok alles klar, war ein missverständnis, habe ich falsch interpretiert. entschuldige mich dafür und ziehe mein posting zurück. war wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## MelaS72 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> ok alles klar, war ein missverständnis, habe ich falsch interpretiert. entschuldige mich dafür und ziehe mein posting zurück. war wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint.


ist doch vollkommen ok! #6 Kann ja auch sein, dass ich mich diesbezüglich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe. Passiert schon mal, wenn ich schnell was hintippe...frei Schnauze halt


----------



## Fotomanni (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ihr müßt glückliche Menschen sein wenn ihr sonst keine Probleme habt als euch um ein paar Links zu streiten.

Mensch, wenn die Links nicht gewünscht sind nimmt man sie halt raus. Hat mich keine Minute gekostet mein Profil aufzurufen und den Homepageeintrag zu löschen. In der Signatur wäre es genauso schnell gegangen wenn ich da einen drin gehabt hätte.

Deshalb ist mir das Anglerboard doch nicht weniger wert.


----------



## macfisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Tja Sorgen habe auch ich genug, umso ärgerlicher ist so nen Schwachsinn mit privaten Links. Aberden Menschenwille ist sein Himmelreich. 
Und richtig, als die Mauer fiel und die DDR sich auflöste, kannte ich den Osten nichtmal.

Aber was ich von ehemaligen DDR Bürgern gehört habe, kann man doch recht starke parallen mit den AB ziehen.

Sorry falls es den ein oder anderen damaligen Stasiopfer sauer aufstösst, aber
hier werden nur bestimmte Infos zugelassen und die DDR hatt das auch gemacht. Die Stasi kontrollierte fast alles, die Mods alle Links,Bilde rund so weiter.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich von ehemaligen DDR Bürgern gehört habe, kann man doch recht starke parallen mit den AB ziehen.


Also jetzt krieg ich aber auch nen Hals. Ich war 25 Jahre DDR Bürger und kann deinen Schwachsinn den du postest nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher die Stasi hat jeden und alles überwacht aber was macht denn der BND. Die sind und wahren nie anders. Und das jetzt auch noch auf UNS (ich fühle mich als Mod nemlich angesprochen) zu übertragen ist die Höhe.
Ich bitte dich, nimm deinen Acount und gehe da hin wo du Links in deine Signaturen einbauen kannst wie du willst. Hier brauchen wir dich nicht mehr. Auf Deutsch, hau einfach ab. 

So etwas habe ich noch nie geschrieben aber jetzt mußte das raus. :r 
Bitte verzeit mir!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Unterschreib ich Jörg.

AB und Stasimethoden...mir wird übel. Vielen Dank macfisch#d


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas habe ich noch nie geschrieben aber jetzt mußte das raus. :r
> Bitte verzeit mir!!!




Schon geschehen, denn Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele, Jörg... |good: 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ok, soweit so gut,
Ich denke auch nicht an meinen Soli  

Leider habe ich es aber nicht ganz verstanden.#c 

Wenn ich hier einen Link auf eine private/ kommunale Seite zur Schilderung auf ein Revier in (von mir aus) in Schweden setze, muss ich den dann anmelden?

Wenn ich eine Fliege, einen Knoten, eine Rolle, hier als Beispiel in der normalen
Diskussion als Pic mit Quellenverweis hier reinstelle muss ich mir das vorher genehmigen lassen?


Wird das vom AB Team in Zukunft so in einer akzeptablen Zeit geleistet?
(OK, wird sich zeigen) Ist da ein Mechanismus (Link) vorgesehen, das sichergestellt ist das die Prozedur in 2-5 Minuten erledigt ist?

Jedenfalls geht das schon son bischen gegen den Spaßfaktor im AB, wenn das obige nicht bedacht würde.#d 

Um Ehrliche Antwort wird gebeten.|supergri 



Gernot#h


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Das Buttonsystem läuft schon seit einem Jahr Gernot. Hast du eine Veränderung (Einschränkung) dadurch für dich gemerkt? 

Angewendet werden die Button *nur* für deine Signatur. 
Hast du da einen permanenten Link auf eine HP, muss ein entsprechender Button eingestellt sein.




> Wenn ich hier einen Link auf eine private/ kommunale Seite zur Schilderung auf ein Revier in (von mir aus) in Schweden setze, muss ich den dann anmelden?


Nein, nicht mal wenn du bei einem guten Laden gerade ein Mordsschnäppchen gesehen hast und andere daran Teilhaben lässt.



> Wenn ich eine Fliege, einen Knoten, eine Rolle, hier als Beispiel in der normalen
> Diskussion als Pic mit Quellenverweis hier reinstelle muss ich mir das vorher genehmigen lassen?


Nein

Allns Klor? #h Sonst ruf mal kurz an. Mit Worten ist das einfacher.


----------



## fly-martin (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Hallo Gernot

es betrifft nur die Links in der Signatur - und ist als Trennung zwischen privater Homepage und gewerblicher Homepage gedacht.

Es geht nicht um Links in Beiträgen ( außer das Schleichwerber immer wieder auf Ihre Seiten in Beiträgen hinweisen.... )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Moin Gernot,
es geht doch nur um Links und Banner in den Signaturen. Sonst nichts. Poste in deinen Beiträgen ganz normal weiter wie du es immer getan hast. Deine Links werden nicht editiert werden wenns Tipps für Boardies sind.
Es geht wirklich nur darum die Signatur oder Avatar Schleichwerber auszuschalten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Na dann. 
Ich habe das Eingangsposting:



> Aus leider wieder mal gegebenem Anlass nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Die Schxxss - Schleichwerber sind schuld daran, dass wir bei der Vielzahl der Mitglieder und täglichen Postings Werbung/Links in Signatur/Benutzerbild/Benutzertitel/Nickname nur nach vorheriger Anfrage und Authorisierung durch uns genehmigen.
> 
> Denn auch wenn die Mods jede Art ungenehmigter Werbung/Links gleich löschen sollen, geht bei der Vielzahl an Postings/Mitglieder doch immer wieder der eine oder andere "durch den Lappen".



etwas anders aufgefasst. 

Also geht es nur um die Signatur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ja alles nachvollziehbar sein. Zumindest bis zu dem Punkt, an dem sich Moderatoren einer Bezeichnung für Menschen bedienen, die entweder sie selber oder die Zensurfunktion als editierbar befindet. #d
> 
> Wäre sicher auch ein klein wenig freundlicher gegangen, meine ich. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Bravuröser Beitrag - wie immer sprachlich geschliffen und inhaltlich zu 100 % zutreffend !!!  Ich möchte mich der (deutlichen) Kritik an der Form der Ansprache/Behandlung von Mitmenschen durch einen Mod dieses Forums (bei allen anderen Mods waren solchen wiederholten Entgleisungen bis dato Gott sei Dank noch nicht zu beobachten !!) *bei allem Verständnis für die eigentliche Sache *verstärkend anschließen und wiederhole gerne meine damals gegenüber Herrn Thomas Finkenbeiner in anderer Sache geäußerte Meinung (nunmehr auch "öffentlich"):

Mein lieber Sportskamerad Thomas,

*SO (wie Du es leider nunmehr wiederholt über das Forum getan hast) HAT MAN NICHT MIT/ÜBER MITMENSCHEN ZU SPRECHEN *- sie verdienen immer noch Anstand und Respekt, egal was Dir da in deren Verhalten quer gekommen ist. 

Gerade Du als ein "Urgestein" diese tollen Boards solltest es eigentlich (mittlerweile) besser wissen - komm' doch bitte solchen Ausbrüchen zuvor und geh' einfach Deinem beschriebenen Weg ohne weiteren Kommentare über die Deiner Meinung in ihrem Handeln fehlenden Menschen nach - Du erreichst das gleiche Ziel !!!!!

Ich appelliere eindringlich an die Nettiquette und erlaube mir anzumerken, dass meine Erziehung mich ein anderes Menschenbild gelehrt hat, welches ich übrigens mühelos in meinem nicht immer einfachen Berufsumfeld als Berufsoffizier der Luftwaffe mühelos vorzuleben verstehe. Und glaube mir, dass ist etwas anderes als Deine "Freizeit"-Beschäftigung hier im Board, ein ähnlicher Ausfall hätte dort sogar ggf. strafrechtliche, sicher jedoch disziplinarrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich gezogen #q #q|krach: !!!

Ich hoffe - *bei allem Unbill über zweifelsohne falsches bzw. gar schädliches Verhalten* - auf zukünftige Beachtung meines Appells - er sollte uns allen dienen können, wieder friedfertiger miteinander umzugehen.

Edgar


----------



## Khain75 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

naja kriegt ihr allmählich nen Sonnenstich...bei dem Wetter eher unwahrscheinlich....oder hat sich das thema geändert.......was ich dem mod immer mal sagen wollte...oder meine persöhnliche abrechnung?


Stasi, beleidigungen verbale engleisungen...gehts noch?


Meine Fresse jeder kann sich mal im Ton vergreifen, nur kann man über sowas auch mal hinwegsehen und nicht gleich.......ich bin jetzt aber in meiner ehre gekränkt........ und wer sich bei scheixxxxx schleichwerber angesprochen fühlt....der brauch nicht beleidigt sein den schleichwerbung ist scheixxxxxx |krach:


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

@Elfchen_19

Na denn, mal schauen was wohl noch so kommt. |uhoh:

Die #q und |krach: Smileys gehören doch aber auch nicht gerade zum guten Ton! #6

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> und wer sich bei scheixxxxx schleichwerber angesprochen fühlt....der brauch nicht beleidigt sein den schleichwerbung ist scheixxxxxx


Sehe ich auch so.....

@ Rausreißer:
Die Verschärfung des Problemes kam,nachdem wir vor ca. anderthalb Jahren das Buttonsystem eingeführt hatten, weil einige besonders "Clevere" dann zwar Links/Banner aus den Signaturen entfernten, dafür dann aber im Benutzertitel auf Firma/HP hinwiesen (www.YXZ.de), oder im  Benutzerbild Logo mit Schriftzug ihrer HP einfügten oder gleich als Nickname den Firmennamen oder die HP - Adresse wählten (XYZ.de). Denn so brauchten sie das nur einmal einzutragen und konnten schön in jedem ihrer Beiträge ihre *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerbung platzieren. Deswegen ist das ausdrücklich nur unseren Partnern und Kunden erlaubt.

Ihr habt es also den *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerbern zu verdanken, dass wir da wieder mal handeln mussten.

Dabei geht es klar nicht um Links von nichtgewerblichen Usern in Postings (das ist einem *ACHTUNG!! *Schxxss - Schleichwerber meist zu viel Arbeit, die schicken dann höchstens mal einen Angestellten/Freund des Hauses etc. vor, das fällt meist aber auch dem unbedarftesten dann auf), die schliesslich zu einem Forum gehören.

Wenn aber jemand meint sich über diese Vorgehensweise beschweren zu müssen, soll er entweder bereit sein fürs Anglerboard zu zahlen, oder muß aber akzeptieren dass wir unsere seriösen Partner und Kunden sowie Mitglieder und Besucher vom Anglerboard vor den *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerbern schützen und dies anprangern werden wo es nur geht.

Dass also leider auch private Links in Signaturen angemeldet werden müssen, ist keine "Laune" von Moderatoren sondern schlicht den *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerbern zu verdanken, weil die nämlich die Finanzierung und  damit das kostenlose zur Verfügung stellen des Anglerboards gefährden. Denn kein seriöser Kunde wird einsehen für Werbung bezahlen zu sollen, wenn diesen *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerbern erlaubt würde, kostenlos ihre Werbung zu platzerien.

PS:
*



 und wer sich bei scheixxxxx schleichwerber angesprochen fühlt....der brauch nicht beleidigt sein den schleichwerbung ist scheixxxxxx

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Sehe ich auch so.....*


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

*Autorität verdient man sich durch sein Verhalten und nicht, indem man sie auslebt.*


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

???? Haben wir nicht alle die AGB`s des AB akzeptiert ????

 Und erst dann den Zugang/Schreibberechtigung erhalten ???

Ich übertrage dat jetzt mal auf eine andere Situation im Leben :

 Ich mach den Führerschein und erhalte die Lappen .... natürlich akzeptiereich,das ich (als Beispiel) in Deutschland RECHTS fahren muss.

Da ich das aber nicht einsehe fahre ich auf der BAB grundsätzlich links.

Und wenn ich dann deswegen Mecker bekomme,iss dat Streifenhörnchen mir gegenüber sicherlich sowatt wie ein Stasi-Offizier,der mich meiner persönlichen Freiheiten berauben will ??
#6#6#6

Ihr seid Klasse ....


Uli


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

so isses uli...vielleicht sollten einige mal wieder ins regelbüchlein schauen...
...





> (4) In der persönlichen Signatur (§ 3 Abs. 4) darf keine nichtautorisierte Werbung enthalten sein, insbesondere dürfen keine kommerziellen Links enthalten sein.


...so isses da festgehalten...und um das klar zu regeln, gibts dazu den beschluss, allen nichtkommerziellen links in der signatur einen kleinen button dazuzufügen...was ist so schwer daran???


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...was ist so schwer daran???


 
Nix !


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Hallo Jörg,

deinen Ärger in Richtung Anglerboard kann ich zum Teil verstehen. Aber dein vergleich des BND mit dem Stasi ist - tut mir leid - einfach völlig daneben. Bei aller "Ostalgie" und bitte, nimmt mir meine große Sympathie für den Osten einmal so ab: Der Stasi war das Organ einer Diktatur. Den kannst du gern mit der Gestapo vergleichen. Laß aber bitte den BND da raus - bei allen Fehlern, die sicher auch da einmal vorkommen. Sieh dir mal Hohenschönhausen oder andere Stasiknäste an. Es gibt da einen Unterschied. Das alles hat aber garnichts mit dem Anglerboard zu tun.

Und noch einmal ganz allgemein:
Dieses Board wird nie wirklich frei von (Schleich-)Werbung sein. Zuviele, auch Meinungsführer, haben irgendwo finanzielle Interessen im Hinterkopf. Die Organisationen von Boardreisen, viele Berichte usw. usw. stecken doch voll davon. Wre sich einmal mit der Organisation z.B. von Angelreisen befasst hat, weiß wie sehr man da unter Erfolgsdruck der Mitreisen steht. Niemand versaut sich damit seinen Urlaub, wenn nicht fette finanzielle Eigeninteressen dahinter stehen. Wie weit wird das also gehen?

Ich habe nur einen Klick gebraucht, um eine immer präsente Schleichwerbung
wiederzufinden. Nunmehr in der 3. oder 4. fassung - aber es findet kein Ende.


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Ich habe nur einen Klick gebraucht, um eine immer präsente Schleichwerbung
> wiederzufinden. Nunmehr in der 3. oder 4. fassung - aber es findet kein Ende.


 
bitte aufklären, dolfin...|wavey:


----------



## tapaesser (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Ich verstehe euch einfach nicht.;+

Wenn ich etwas bewerben will, egal wo, muß ich dafür bezahlen.
So kenne ich es jedenfalls.
Selbst ein Produktplacement kostet Geld und ist nicht umsonst. Oder glaubt Ihr, das sich Filmprduzenten, Regiseure und ähnliche nicht dafür bezahlen lassen wenn der Held xy BMW fährt oder eine bestimmte Marke raucht?
Diese Thema war ja nun lange genug in der Presse.
Somit sollte es doch wohl auch kein Problem sein, seine Homepage anzumelden. Ich für mich hätte keine Probleme damit. Habe aber keine eigene HP. Ebenso hätte ich kein Problem damit wenn alle Bewohner der BRD einen DNA-Test machen müßen. Ich habe nichts getan was verboten ist. Über dieses Thema zu streiten ist so sinnlos, wie ein Streit über die Kirchensteuer.
Entweder ich bin in der Kirche, dann muß ich zahlen wenn ich Geld verdiene, oder ich bin es nicht, dann muß ich nicht bezahlen (es seih denn ich werde arbeitslos. Die ARGE zahlt immer).

Also noch einmal, wenn ich auf ein von mir stammendes oder vertriebens Produkt, mit kommerziellen Hintergedanken , hinweisen möchte, melde ich es an und bezahle dafür. Ob es sich lohnt oder nicht muß ich für mich selbst entscheiden.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

pete:
geht per PN an Thomas....
Allerdings müßte da noch einmal der Absatz "Dönerbude" erläutert werden. Vielleicht verstehe ich ja auch etwas falsch.

Aber es gibt da auch so einige Fragen - entstanden durch wenig konsequente und undurchschaubare Regeln:

Was ist ein privater Hinweis - und was ist Werbung?
Wenn ich also einen privaten Hinweis auf "Ottos Dönerbude" verlinke ist das erlaubt, wenn ich aber mit einem direkten Link auf "Ottos Dönerbude" hinweise, ist das verboten?

Ich verstehe die Forderungen und sehe es als wirklich vernünftig an, wenn das AB sich vor "Nichtzahlern" wehrt. Es ist aber verdammt schwer, sich wirklich vor diesen Attacken zu schützen. Gerade Personen, die sich sehr enagiert mit interessanten Themen befassen, werden doch immer wieder geradezu genötigt, Hinweise auf Ausrüstung, Köder oder Reiseziele zu geben. Manchmal fragt man sich doch schon, wann endlich die Norwegenikone xyz seine eigene fangfördernde Unterwäschekollektion herausbringt??
Es wird eine schwieriger Akt sein, den Kleinen zu verbieten, was den Großen (Meinungsführern) erlaubt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



> Ich verstehe die Forderungen und sehe es als wirklich vernünftig an, wenn das AB sich vor "Nichtzahlern" wehrt. Es ist aber verdammt schwer, sich wirklich vor diesen Attacken zu schützen


Da haste leider wahr, vor allem dann wenn wir die "normalen" User nicht zu sehr einschränken wollen.

Daher wirds auch immer wieder dazu


> Ich habe nur einen Klick gebraucht, um eine immer präsente Schleichwerbung wiederzufinden


kommen. 
Nicht weil wir das etwa tolerieren, sondern weil wir nicht alles mitkriegen können.

Und es gibt auch zugegeben ein paar, bei denen wir das erst im Laufe der Zeit merken.



> Was ist ein privater Hinweis - und was ist Werbung?



Auch das ist immer wieder ein Problem, oft genug machen uns z. B. auch Member darauf aufmerksam dass vom Account YX jetz 20 Postings da sind, und davon 18 für einen bestimmten Laden "Stimmung machen".

Im Normalfall ist es meist ja so dass man seine "Pappenheimer" kennt. Kaum einr derjenigen, die schon ein paar Beiträge mehr haben fällt in den 
"Schleichwerbungsverdacht", das sind meist relativ neue Member, die noch nicht mitgekriegt haben wies hier läuft.

Ein paar "altgediente" Schleichwerbungskonsorten" melden sih aber auch immer wieder mal, meist wenns um Veranstaltungen geht.

Da die meisten Member (Gott sei Dank) begriffen haben, dass das Anglerboard in dieser Form kostenlos nur zu erhalten ist, wenn wir genügend Partner  haben und die wissen dass Schleichwerbung deswegen *ACHTUNG!! *Schxxssx ist, machen uns immer wieder mal drauf aufmerksam.

Und für die, dies bis jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen haben:

Schleichwerber sind nur die gewerblichen!!!

Wer als normaler User einen Link in der Signatur will oder auch seinen Angelschnurfavoriten, Lieblingspilker oder Stammhändler empfiehlt, der leidet leider unter diesen ACHTUNG!! Schxxss - Schleichwerbern.

Was mir allerdings auch zugegeben immer besser gefällt:
Die Schleichwerber erregen durch ihre Aktionen zwar manchmal kurzfristig Aufmerksamkeit, werden aber Gott sei Dank auch meist negativ gesehen (und das nicht nur von Membern, sondern auch von Besuchern, habe da schon nette Mails gekriegt).

Also nochmal für alle:
Für den normalen User ändert sich gar nix.
E läuft wie seit anderthalb Jahren, man kann eine Links in Beiträgen posten, seine Empfehlungen und Tipüps zu Gerät genauso wie die Flops benennen (alles natürlich in den Boardregeln entsprechender Wortwahl). Und wie seit anderthalb Jahren kann jeder dr keine gewerbliche HP diese in seiner Signatur aufführen, sofern er voher bei uns nachfagt und den entsprechenden Button kriegt.

Und für den *ACHTUNG!!* Schxxss - Schleichwerber ändert sich auch nix:
Denen werden wir auf die Zehen treten wos nur geht.....

PS:


> Aber es gibt da auch so einige Fragen - entstanden durch wenig konsequente und undurchschaubare Regeln:





			
				 aus Boardregeln schrieb:
			
		

> §3:
> b) Sollte in der Signatur ein nichtkommerzieller Link / Banner enthalten sein, so ist dieser nur zulässig, wenn er vom Betreiber autorisiert wurde.
> c) Autorisierte Links / Banner sind zu kennzeichnen.
> 
> ...



Ist doch klar und eindeutig, oder?

Jeder private Link in Signaturen muss authorisiert sein und darf dann kostenlos geschaltet werden (privat = Es werden keine Waren oder Dienstleistungen/Werbung angeboten).

Alles was kommerziell ist, stellt niemand ohne Genehmigung durch die Betreiber ein und wird von der jeweiligen Firma bezahlt (kommerziell = es werden Waren, Dienstleistungen oder Werbung angeboten).


----------



## Acipenser (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder private Link in Signaturen muss authorisiert sein und darf dann kostenlos geschaltet werden (privat = Es werden keine Waren oder Dienstleistungen/Werbung angeboten).


@Thomas
Erst einmal danke für die schnelle und unbürokratische Bearbeitung meiner privaten Linkanfrage. 

@All
Das war für mich nun wirklich kein Aufwand, verstehe daher auch so manches Posting hier nicht wirklich. Kurze eMail, schnelle Antwort. Wer fühlt sich denn wirklich schlecht dabei, wenn er Regeln einhält? Trete ich in einen Verein ein, ist es für mein Ansehen dort ja auch kontraproduktiv, zuerst die Satzung zu diskutieren.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier einige die Flosse reichen :m, ein freundliches Lächeln aufsetzten :q und gut ist die Welt wieder.

Und nur so am Rande: nach der Infomail von Thomas haben wir erst unsere Domain registriert. Macht jetzt nach nur wenigen Tagen schon riesig Spass, das wird uns gewiss noch einige Jährchen begleiten. So werden neue Projekte gestartet.:q:q:q

Mahlzeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc...*

Na siehste:
Bescheid )))


----------

